# Moving to Wiesbaden, Germany in Sep.  Looking for a game.



## Kasheer (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm being shipped to Wiesbaden, Germany in September and will be there for 3 years.  I'm looking for a game to join.  Anyone interested?  hit me up at jpbaker18@aol.com


----------



## Hellefire (Apr 4, 2005)

That anywhere near the Polish border?


Aaron


----------



## Kasheer (Apr 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, no.  It's amost on the French border on the Rein river.


----------

